

Self-referential functions and the design of options - signa11
http://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2014/01/self-referential-functions-and-design.html

======
BruceIV
Neat trick; it shouldn't be hard to make the Option method return a closure
that reverses _all_ the options, not just the last one.

